# Machiatto Espresso mobile



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

If you're in Masterton, NZ on a Saturday morning, and you'd like to taste the freshest, locally air-roasted organic arabica coffee available, obtained from Fair Trade sources, then come to the Wairarapa Farmers Market (http://wairarapa.wikispot.org/Farmers_Market) between 830 & 1230 every Saturday, rain or shine, and look us up. We have espresso, beans and occasionally dark chocolate-coated bean clusters.

More...


----------

